# My Mac keeps losing Wifi connection with the router



## fareezz (May 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I need some help and advice. I have been experiencing drop of connection very often from my Macbook to my Wifi Router. I have tried to set a specific IP for my Macbook through the router and that didn't help either. Its like being kicked out of the network. Can anybody shed some light on this.

Thanks.

Faiz


----------



## fareezz (May 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Could this be caused by a restarting router? I mean maybe the router just restarts itself uncannily ? Just adding more scenarios to the original question.

Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Faiz - what router do you have? Is its firmware up-to-date?


----------



## fareezz (May 1, 2007)

Hi Yankee Rose,

My router is a Thompson router (provided by my ISP O2 UK) - I'm not sure what is the model number or series exactly. As for the firmware I'm sure how to update it since what I see is only the O2 interface when I log into the router's settings.


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

I had this happen to me. Have you tried changing the router's channel? If you're in a neighborhood with a lot of wireless signals, you'll get bumped pretty often. I changed my router's channel to 11 and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## gufran777 (Dec 26, 2009)

Try moving the router to a central location in the house. Also, right-click the wifi connection in the lower right of your screen and set the priority of your router as the first to connect. If you go to multiple locations or have a neighbor with a wifi router, your laptop might be trying to connecto to it, occasionally.

___________________________________________
geo air conditioning compressor
oil change salt lake city


----------

